
Uk's Trident Nuclear Submarines Vulnerable to Catastrophic Cyber Attack - digikazi
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jun/01/uks-trident-nuclear-submarines-vulnerable-to-catastrophic-hack-cyber-attack
======
DarkKomunalec
"The report comes after the cyber-attack last month that disrupted the NHS,
which uses the same Windows software as the Trident submarines." :S

